# Akkuanschluß an Humminbird 728



## Platti (8. August 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Akkuanschluß an das Gerät. Der Gerätestecker hat keine Markierung für Plus- und Minuspol und läßt sich in beiden Positionen aufstecken. Gibt´s da einen Trick oder bin ich wieder zu blöd ?????  #c
Danke für eure Hilfe, Platti


----------



## franku (8. August 2011)

*AW: Akkuanschluß an Humminbird 728*

Das ist richtig, dass am Gerät keine Markierung ist und du das Kabel falsch herum reinstecken könntest, ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem 728er. Ob das Gerät beim verpolen defekt wird, weiß ich nicht, vielleicht ist eine Schutzdiode vorhanden!

Die Lösung ist aber folgende: Du musst die Halterung und das beiligende Kabelmontagematerial für das 728er verwenden. Dann kannst du den Stecker nur in eine Richtung in den Steckerhalter (des Gerätehalters)einschieben, dann mit der Chromblende die Kabel gegen rausrutschen sichern und alles verschrauben. Das 728er dann auf den Halter aufstecken und das Kabel mit der Batterie verbinden (rot + und schwarz -)

Blöd gemacht finde ich, ist das man die Kabel nicht abnehmen kann, wenn der Halter montiert ist. Dadurch muss ich den Sonargeber immer von der Geberstange abschrauben, damit ich nur den Geber in der Tasche transportieren kann!

Hoffe ich habe das einfach erklärt!

Hier habe ich mir heute eine Portable Version gebaut, inkl. Tasche mit 2 Aluplatten als Verstärkung (Tasche 30 €) Geberstange (15 € Hellweg Baumarkt) Lithium Akku (Eigenbau). Premiere ist jetzt diese Woche in den Niederlanden (Maas)













Lithium Akku mit angelöteten XT60 Stecker (Modellbauladen)












Verstellbare Geberstange mit 20 mm Aluvierkantrohr, Schraubzwinge und 2 Edelstahlwinkel und ein paar 6 x 30 mm VA Schrauben Gummilager (Auspuffgummi Zafira) damit Gegendruck am Spiegel (schutz gegen wegdrehen)


















Gruß
Frank


----------



## Platti (8. August 2011)

*AW: Akkuanschluß an Humminbird 728*

Hallo Frank,

danke dir. So eine Anleitung hätte ich mir eigentlich von Humminbird gewünscht. Tight lines

Platti


----------



## franku (8. August 2011)

*AW: Akkuanschluß an Humminbird 728*



Platti schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> danke dir. So eine Anleitung hätte ich mir eigentlich von Humminbird gewünscht. Tight lines
> 
> Platti


 
Ja,
die Anleitung ist nicht so schön gemacht...

Da ich eine PN wegen der Schraubzwinge bekommen habe hier genauere Angaben: Die Klemme stammt aus dem Hellweg Baumarkt für 5,99 € ist aus Kunststoff aber sehr stabil, durch die beiden Winkel ist das ganze nochmals stabiler. Der Griff läßt sich auch abwinkeln und kurz über dem Griff befindet sich eine Schnellspann/öffnungs-möglichkeit. Die beiden Winkel aus VA (Edelstahl kosten jeweils 2 Euro. Für die die öfters im Salzwasser angeln würde ich die Stange aus Edelstahl empfehlen und nicht wie meine aus Alu. Den Geber kann ich abschrauben, so dass der Geber in die Tasche gesteckt werden kann...

Ob die Klemme in jeden Hellweg zu bekommen ist, weiß ich nicht. Die hang auch nicht normal am Regal wo die anderen Klemmen auch waren, sondern war als Sonderposten
4.08.11 (an der Säule kurz vor den eigentlichen Klemmen) beworben.







Gruß
Frank


----------



## xxxtside (8. August 2011)

*AW: Akkuanschluß an Humminbird 728*

saubere lösung!


----------

